# Top 30 in PER for FIBA World Championships



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I found this on the ABPR board HERE.There are some obvious shortcomings for trying to measure performance statistically in a short tournament between teams of such widely varying strengths.I guess it's interesting all the same,but it certainly shouldn't be taken very seriously.The author eliminated those in the bottom fourth of minutes played so that everyone here has played more than 55 minutes.The one name that pops out for me is Primoz Brezec even though I knew that he had been very,very productive while only averaging about 20 minutes per game.

That's a very small sample size and for example those who have watched the games would know that Bosh didn't play very much until we played Senegal and that in this game we made a concerted effort to get him going.In real world terms his performance in that game was only significant in psychological terms since he has since become an important contributor in the elimination games.So you can't take much from these numbers without context


<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="90%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*Code:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=code>Gasol, P SPA 45.14464187 

Yao M. CHI 38.26721635 
*Anthony, C USA 37.22301032 *
*Wade, D USA 35.24890196* 
Ginobili, E ARG 32.64704501 
Brezec, P SLO 31.54613365 
Scola, L ARG 30.68213219 
Nowitzki, D GER 29.1361861 
*Bosh, C USA 28.82883591* 
Delfino, C ARG 28.80202666 
Ayuso, E PUR 27.83003414 
*Howard, D USA 27.75969838* 
Nocioni, A ARG 27.64145966 
Navarro, J SPA 27.5875101 
Calderon, J SPA 27.3958729 
Herrmann, W ARG 27.15797526 
Splitter, T BRA 27.00876505 
*James, L USA 26.83183873* 
Fernandez, R SPA 26.63336406 
*Brand, E USA 25.9997012* 
Gasol, M SPA 24.80466258 
Arroyo, C PUR 24.42393426 
Diamantidis, D GRE 24.35246245 
Askrabic, O SER 23.92877185 
Milicic, D SER 23.90242319 
*Paul, C USA 23.87384998 *
Gomes, J ANG 23.72924874 
Worthington, M AUS 23.43008355 
Dikoudis, D GRE 23.04830379 
Fotsis, A GRE 23.03263546 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gasol's PER number is ridiculous. Actually (as you were alluding too) I'm questioning the viability of PER in any short tournament like this. A PER of _close _to 30 for example is typically only achieved by a handful of players during a typical NBA season and here we have guys way over 30 with Gasol at *45*. I think to make it more reasonable probably need to throw out numbers from the real minnows of the preliminary round or create another set for just the knockout stage where the opponents are more equal and players are forced to play more "normal" rotations


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

After I finished I saw Hermann's name and remembered a post I made on the Bobcats board when Nutmegd asked how he was doing.He's a reserve for Argentina and he's had a game or two in which he barely played,but in two of their blowouts he's put up huge numbers while the starters were sitting.If you look like Fabio I guess it really doesn't matter though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Makes you wonder why San Antonio won't sign Scola....


----------

